# Broccoli Casserole



## jayhawkjoe (Jul 26, 2010)

Compliments of Smokin' Guns BBQ - this recipe took first place in the vegetable side dish category at the 2004 American Royal Barbeque contest.

2 Bags frozen broccoli florets

1/2 cup butter

1 small onion, chopped

2 cups cooked rice

2 cans cream of celery soup

1 jar (15 oz) cheese whiz

1 can French Fried Onion Rings

Cook the broccoli in the butter until just thawed.  Combine the broccoli mixture and remaining ingredients.  Mix well.  Pour into a 9 x 13 pan.  Bake for 30 minutes in a 350 degree oven.  Top with French Fried Onion Rings and bake for another 10 minutes (watch closely so the onion rings don't burn).


----------



## guvna (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds great! just copied it down...


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2010)

Smoked Roughage, Yes we all need a little.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds great thanks for sharing i like broccoli so ill be doing this for sure!!


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 6, 2010)

Here ia a crappy cell pic


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds simple and good


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 6, 2010)

it was good and easy to make


----------

